# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Hạ Long - Mua gi lam qua khi di du lich Ha Long

## thietht

Bạn đang băn khoăn không biết *mua gì làm quà khi đi* *du lịch Hạ Long* cho người thân, bạn bè. _Didau.org_ xin giới thiệu với bạn một số đặc sản làm quà khi *du lịch Hạ Long*.

 Ở Hạ long, người dân ở đây cũng như là các du khách rất thích đi chợ để mua sắm. Chợ Hạ Long hầu như có đầy đủ hàng hóa các thứ từ các loại rau quả củ, mật ong rừng cho đến các loại hàng gia dụng như quần áo, dày dép các thứ…


Chợ Hạ Long : Chợ nằm ở trung tâm thành phố Hạ Long. Đây là chợ đầu mối thương mại của tỉnh Quảng Ninh. Hàng hoá ở đây khá phong phú từ các loại hàng thông thường đến các loại hàng cao cấp. Trong đó, chiếm phần quan trọng là hàng sản xuất từ Trung Quốc.


Các loại hải sản ở đây tươi ngon và rẻ. Đặc biệt trong chợ Hạ Long có món chả mực, chả mực rán nóng hổi, toả mùi thơm rất hấp dẫn khiến thực khách khó lòng từ chối nếm thử một lần để rồi nhớ mãi.


Chợ cửa khẩu Móng Cái :


Hàng hoá bày bán ở trong chợ và trao đổi qua biên giới khá phong phú. Hàng Trung Quốc nhập vào Việt Nam chủ yếu là vải, quần áo may sẵn, chăn màn, giầy dép, các đồ điện tử cao cấp, bánh kẹo, hoa quả...
Hàng Việt Nam xuất sang Trung Quốc chủ yếu là cao su sơ chế, hải sản tươi sống, tôm cá đông lạnh, nông sản thực phẩm như chè, cà phê, lạc vừng, đậu... Đặc biệt là các quầy thuốc Bắc, các thầy lang người Trung Quốc vừa bắt mạch vừa kê đơn bốc thuốc tạo nên nét riêng độc đáo ở chợ cửa khẩu Móng Cái.


Trung tâm thương mại Bãi Cháy
Trung tâm Thương mại Bãi Cháy (chợ Vườn Đào), trước đây, là một chợ nhỏ nằm ở phố Vườn Đào, thuộc khu vực Bãi Cháy thành phố Hạ Long.
Là một trung tâm thương mại có quy mô lớn ở Hạ Long. Nơi đây tập trung khá đầy đủ các loại hàng hóa từ thông thường đến các loại hàng cao cấp.

----------


## thuydn

Quảng Ninh được thiên nhiên ban tặng cho  vịnh Hạ Long 2 lần được UNESCO công nhận là Di sản thiên nhiên thế  giới. Hiện vịnh Hạ Long đang dẫn đầu bảng G trong cuộc bình chọn 7 kỳ  quan thiên nhiên thế giới. Du khách trong và ngoài nước đến Quảng Ninh  không thể không thăm Vịnh Hạ Long kỳ vĩ.

  Khi đến Hạ Long, để có một món quà mang  hương vị đặc trưng của Hạ Long, đặc sản của Quảng Ninh, du khách không  thể không mang về quê hương một vài cân chả mực. Chả mực vốn là món ẩm  thực đậm đà bản sắc dân tộc, chả mực Hạ Long có hương vị, màu sắc, mùi  vị riêng, không lẫn với nơi nào.






Hạ Long có nhiều cơ sở sản xuất chế biến chả mực, nhưng chả mực mang thương hiệu "Thoan- Chả mực" thì Hạ Long chỉ có một. Cơ sở "Thoan- Chả mực" có xưởng chế biến riêng, có truyền thống và có bí quyết riêng, từ khâu chọn nguyên liệu, chế biến, pha chế, giã mực, đến chọn loại dầu và bí quyết rán. Ai đã một lần thưởng thức chả mực ở Hạ Long đều không thể quên chả mực của cơ sở "Thoan- Chả mực" ở quầy số 36- 37, chợ Hạ Long I, nổi tiếng trong cả nước từ nhiều năm nay.

 Cơ sở "Thoan- Chả mực" có công nghệ đóng gói bằng hút chân không. Khách hàng ở xa có thể mua chả mực của cơ sở "Thoan- Chả mực" mang đi xa,  khi ăn chỉ cần rán qua, chả mực vẫn thơm, ngon và hấp dẫn như mới.

 Đặc biệt, sản phẩm của "Thoan- Chả mực" bảo đảm tuyệt đối về ATVSTP, đạt tiêu chuẩn "Hàng Việt Nam chất lương cao"

 Cơ sở "Thoan- Chả mực" đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu của khách hàng, chỉ cần qua điện thoại, cơ sở sẽ chuyển đến tận tay. Cơ sở sẵn sàng giao cho các đại lý với số lượng lớn. Hiện cơ sở đã có đại lý ở số 17, chợ Hàng Bè; 37 Gia Ngư; số 6 Hàng Buồm; 47 Mạc Thị Bưởi (Hà Nội); số 23 Lương Văn Can (Hải Phòng) và một số điểm ở một số địa phương khác.

----------


## thietht

*Chợ đêm Hạ Long*


Nằm bên bờ biển Bãi Cháy xinh đẹp, phía trên là công viên giải trí quốc tế Hoàng Gia, dưới là bến phà cũ, có cầu Bãi Cháy bắc qua sông Cửa Lục sang trung tâm thành phố, chợ đêm Hạ Long mở cửa từ 6h chiều cho tới tận đêm khuya. Mỗi dịp hè về lại hấp dẫn du khách với nhộn nhịp những sắc màu mang màu sắc rất Hạ Long, chợ đêm Hạ Long trở thành một địa chỉ không thể bỏ qua khi đến thành phố biển xinh đẹp này.

Nằm trong quần thể khu du lịch Hoàng Gia- Bãi Cháy, chợ đêm Hạ Long là một địa điểm thú vị khi du khách sau một ngày dạo chơi, tắm biển Bãi Cháy thỏa thích, ăn hải sản ở Cái Dăm, Hòn Gai, có dịp đến chợ đêm chọn những đồ lưu niệm mang về.

Chợ đêm Hạ Long gồm hơn một trăm gian hàng, bày bán nhiều nhất là đồ lưu niệm, thủ công mĩ nghệ, nữ trang, và không thiếu từ áo tắm, ba lô, mũ nan, đến những chiếc túi xách ngọc trai long lanh

Đồ lưu niệm mà du khách hay chọn nhất ở chợ đêm Hạ Long là những món quà mang hương vị biển. Những móc chìa khóa xinh xắn, những chuỗi dây chuyền làm từ vỏ ốc biển, những con tàu tuyệt đẹp, những chiếc áo phông in hình biển Hạ Long, Tuần Châu.

Du khách nước ngoài đến với chợ đêm Hạ Long phần nhiều là khách châu Á, Thái Lan, Trung Quốc. Một số ít đến từ Mỹ, Hà Lan, Pháp…

Người bán hàng niềm nở, nói tiếng Anh lưu loát, khách du lịch đến với chợ đêm không ngại mặc cả, tha hồ tạo dáng, chụp ảnh vui vẻ.

Đi chợ đêm Hạ Long một lần, đến lúc chia xa Hạ Long,du khách hẳn sẽ khó có thể quên những sắc màu của thành phố biển xinh đẹp ấy!

*Chợ Hạ Long*

Mỗi dịp cuối tuần chợ Hạ Long thu hút một lượng lớn du khách tham quan và mua sắm. Từ khi được xây mới vào năm 2003, chợ Hạ Long đã trở thành một điểm tham quan, mua sắm thú vị của du khách trong nước và quốc tế mỗi khi đến Quảng Ninh. Các điểm bán hàng lưu niệm làm từ than đá, sản phẩm từ biển, đồ gỗ và quầy hàng hải sản, chả mực.. là các điểm thu hút đông đảo du khách đến mua hàng.

Chợ nằm ở trung tâm thành phố Hạ Long. Đây là chợ đầu mối thương mại của tỉnh Quảng Ninh. Hàng hoá ở đây khá phong phú từ các loại hàng thông thường đến các loại hàng cao cấp. Trong đó, chiếm phần quan trọng là hàng sản xuất từ Trung Quốc.

Các loại hải sản ở đây tươi ngon và rẻ. Đặc biệt trong chợ Hạ Long có món chả mực, chả mực rán nóng hổi, tỏa mùi thơm rất hấp dẫn khiến thực khách khó lòng từ chối nếm thử một lần để rồi nhớ mãi.

Tầng 1là các sản phẩm từ ngọc trai, đồ điện tử, trang sức, tranh thêu, khảm trai
Tầng 2 là các mặt hàng giày dép quần áo, bên ngoài là các mặt hàng hải sản.

- Đơn giá một số mặt hàng đặc trưng: Đồ Hải sản từ 100 – 150k/ 1kg. Mực khô từ 250k – 300k/ 1kg

- Giờ mở cửa: 6h
- Giờ đóng cửa: 18h 30

- Địa chỉ: Đường Bạch Đằng, TP Hạ Long

*Ngoài ra*, Tại thành phố Hạ Longkhách du lịch có thể mua sắm hàng hoá tại các chợ trung tâm, các trung tâm thương mại hoặc các cửa hiệu dọc các đường Hạ Long, Anh Đào, Vườn Đào (Bãi Cháy); Lê Thánh Tông, Trần Hưng Đạo (Hồng Gai). Nhìn chung giá cả ở Hạ Long không quá mắc đối với một khu du lịch nổi tiếng. Tuy nhiên du khách cũng cần phải hỏi xác định lại giá trước khi quyết định mua hay thuê cái gì.

*Chợ phiên*
Diễn ra vào thứ 3 hàng tuần, từ 6 giờ sáng đến 2 giờ chiều tại khu vực khách sạn Hạ Long, chủ yếu phục vụ khách tàu biển.

*Trung Tâm Thương Mại Vườn Đào*  
Điện thoại  :Frown: 033) 640141
P.Bãi Cháy, Thành phố Hạ Long, Quảng Ninh.

*Trung Tâm Thương Mại Hoàng Phát*  
Điện thoại : (033) 655254    
187 Nguyễn Văn Cừ, Thành phố Hạ Long, Quảng Ninh.

*Cửa hàng lưu niệm*

*Mart Thanh Niên*
Địa chỉ: Ngã ba Bưu điện Bãi Cháy, TP. Hạ Long

*Siêu thị Hạ Long*
Địa chỉ: Đường Lê Thánh Tông, TP. Hạ Long

----------


## thientai206

nghe nói Quảng Ninh ngon nhất là chả mực, ăn sáng chả mực vs xôi ngon pai biết chẹp chẹp

----------

